# Ava had a great show - 2 titles! :)



## MyGermanGirls (Dec 23, 2012)

A year ago, I made a post to brag about Ava, who did her first show at 7 months old and brought home her CGC and her first qualifying leg of her CD, with a score of 182.5.

Well, for the last year we've mainly been having fun. I do a lot of classes with Ava and my other GSD, Ilse, and Ava has also been in training for SAR, as a Wilderness Airscenting K9. But, we hadn't done any other shows.

This year, I decided to enter her, again. The show was 2 weeks ago, and Ava was now 19 months old. I entered her in 3 Obedience Novice trials, and 3 Rally Novice Trials. She already had the one leg in Obedience from last year, but I wanted a little breathing room because the Obedience trials made me very nervous :blush:

I NQ'D us on our first OB trial - I double cued her on the recall . But after that I got my act together :crazy:
In the 5 remaining trials, Ava qualified on all of them, AND took the blue ribbon in all 5 
She got a 185.5 and a 188.5 in the OB trials, to finish her CD title.
And, she got a 98, 98, and 100 in the Rally trials, to get her RN title.

We plan to move right on the the Rally Advanced trials, but we will be taking our time in getting ready for the Open Obedience trials.

Very proud of my girl! :wub:
Thanks for looking!

Julie








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

WOW!!! Huge congrats!!! What a good girl!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How great for both of you....congratulations...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Awesome!!!!! Congratulations!!!!

Lee


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Grats!!!!


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

Way to go Ava!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

HI!! Thought that might be you!!!! Ava is a star!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, well done!!!!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## MyGermanGirls (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks, everyone!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's awesome


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Congrats.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Congratulations, Julie!! Good girl, Ava!!

Y'all are an inspiration. Keep it up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats to you and Ava. Ava you rock.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

